# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  زود سرعة النقل ال 40MB/Sec بدون زيادة استخدام CPU

## abdarahim

_اقدم لكم وحش نقل الملفات الحاصل علي الكثير من الجوائز_

[IMG]http://img395.**************/img395/6030/screenshot500x300wx9.png[/IMG]

طريقة الاستخدام

*Drag و Drop للحاجة اللي انتي عاوزها*  
*و اختار burst copy here او burst move here* 
*حسب حاجتك* 
[IMG]http://img395.**************/img395/3599/75569039vk1.jpg[/IMG]

*هيبدا النقل علي طول...هنا مفيش Pause و Resume*
[IMG]http://img395.**************/img395/1868/54943770fw4.jpg[/IMG]

بعض الجوائز الحائز عليها البرنامج

[IMG]http://img395.**************/img395/619/download3kgy5.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://img395.**************/img395/9110/getfreesoftsiy9.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://img395.**************/img395/7494/filesrepositoryvu9.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://img395.**************/img395/2884/topsharewaretf0.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img395.**************/img395/130/softpediacv8.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://img395.**************/img395/421/popularsharewareak3.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://img395.**************/img395/8375/cleansoftaa9.gif[/IMG]

----------


## abdarahim

*تحياتى للجميع*

----------

